# Fishing IN Calvert Cliffs Maryland



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

opcorn:I am heading up to Calvert Cliffs MD for work and was hopin I could get some info on fishing the Chesapeake Bay near Calvert cliffs. Is there any good places close by that will allow me to surf fish, either for striper's:fishing: , trout, flounder. Hope to hear from you folks today . I leave tomorrow


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I am guessing this will get moved to the MD section.

I don't believe there is much access up near Calvert Cliffs. There is Flag Park or something like that which does allow fishing and has a very small park. You have to pay to access it and it's a LONG walk from parking lot to water front. It's also VERY shallow. I've fished it once and didn't have any luck but it wasn't the best time of year.

You could go further north up to the peir near Breezy Point or North Beach. Or you could head a tad south to Solomons Island.

However, I think you are gonna be fairly disappointed anywhere down here this time of year as the water is too cold and not holding much fish at all. 

Your best bet would be to find a pond/lake somewhere that could have some bass/blue gill action. 

I think you got a good month or so before you start seeing the bay heat back up in terms of fish.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Look up Point Lookout State Park at http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/pointlookout.html

A little closer would be Calvert Cliff State Park at http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/calvertcliffs.html

There are other places. Too early for striper and flounder, go check the threads on Maryland Regulations to get a feel for what's happening. Re-post to this thread and I'll drop back to respond.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*'THEY WILL COME'--the fish*

There is a pier at Solomons Island to the right of the bridge, and it is free. Way to early for anything now, but it does produce, especially at night. I am a Fossil Hunter on the beaches of the Calvert Cliffs for over 20 years. Look for the megs, makos whale, porpoise, croc teech and all the other good stuff that washes up on the beach. 

Fossil Hunter--Steve


----------



## Sharkbait Oh HA (Feb 19, 2008)

*In that case*

I will probally not bring any rods. I am being told that the weather is going to be nasty on thursday and friday. I would be interested n finding a fossile or 2 though


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cant Win, If Your Not Playing*

Approx 23.5 miles south of the RT.4 Rt260 crossing, at a light, whcih is called Calvert Beach Road, you turn left. Approx one to one and half miles, you will see a sighn on the left that says Matoaka Cottages. Go to the left, and drive slowly for about a mile to the end. Park, and go up to the main house on the left side, and knock, and hopefully Mr or Mrs Smith-the owners of it all will be there. Give them four dollars to park on their property, and take the steps from the top of the cliffs down to the beach. Walk to the Left(North) at the waters edge, and several feet to the left from the previous high tide mark, and look for the grey/black fossil teeth that may appear at any monent. Have some boots on with wool socks, 
and have some fun. You may get lucky and find that huge Megeldon tooth. The view from the top of the cliff looking in all directions across the bay is mind boggling. ENJOY...


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I hate when they draw the pond down because of those pipes. I hear the path to the beach is like a half an hour hike.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I spent an entire day down there last fall trying to find those damn teeth. After an hour or so of failing, a friend's sister literally leaned down and picked up three small shark teeth in about a minute. Killed me.

Then again, she has a house down there and had gotten really good at it. She had a pretty nice collection of megalodon teeth back at her place up on the cliffs.

This time of the year there's really nothing to be caught there.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Same deal--good days/bad days*

Hey Sand Flea--Fossil Hunting is exactly like fishing. Some days its great if the conditions are great, just like fishing, and other times it stinks. It just happens, not because of anything we are doing wrong, it just happens. Let me know when you have time, and I will try to show you a few things, that you can add to you fossil expertise, that might help. For someone who does not live at the Calvert Cliffs, I have one hell of a collection of Miocene fossils. I am more than happy to share some ideas with all. Trust me, if you would have gone out the very next day, you may have torn them up, just like fishing.

Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

sand flea said:


> I spent an entire day down there last fall trying to find those damn teeth. After an hour or so of failing, a friend's sister literally leaned down and picked up three small shark teeth in about a minute. Killed me.
> 
> Then again, she has a house down there and had gotten really good at it. She had a pretty nice collection of megalodon teeth back at her place up on the cliffs.
> 
> This time of the year there's really nothing to be caught there.


Megalodon shark is a only giant prehistoric monsters fascinates me to no end. 
Megalodon was most fearsome creature ever to inhabit the planet.
Based on fossils, its teeth alone are some 6 inches or more long, that sort of hunter could eat T-Rex for breakfast. Adult Megalodon consumed what would amount to a single full grown great white shark per day in order to survive. The great white might be the biggest freaking monstert in the ocean today, but go back a dozen million years and it would look like a sardine compared to Megalodon. Megalodon is greatest predator of all time.

Officially, the megalodon is extinct. This extinction is relatively "recent" even at the accepted date of around one and a half million years ago. However there have also been claims that megalodons might have survived until a mere 10,000 years or so back. If that's true then it's a much smaller jump to believing that they could still be around today.

A megalodon movie based on Steve Alten's novel Meg is in production. Meg is expected to be released in 2008.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*MONSTER MEGS ARE COOL...but--*

Hey R3D, everything you said i right. But looking for the monster meg on these beaches, is like looking for a needle in a haystack. I have found over 200 megs on the beaches from 1 inch to just about 4 inches. Some in great shape, others in half, and not so good. There is sooo much really neat other stuff to find. PLEASE get down to the Calvert Marine Museum in Solomons Island and just look at it all, and you will be in awe. I am a member of the Calvert marine museum and the Calvert Marine Fossil club. Other stuff showing up one the beaches next to your feet at the waters edge, would be giant Mak teeth, giant croc teeth sting ray dental plates, Land Mammal teeth from way back when, incredible pieces of fossilized bone with shark teeth gouges, and scratches. I have just mentioned the tip of the iceberg.

Like fishing, we would all like to catch a 50 pound striper, or red drum from the surf. Whats important is to chill out and HAVE FUN with what washes up on the beach OR with what we catch that particular day when we are fishing. As I said from a previous quote, some days are good , others make us CRAZY. Thats why we average it all out.

Megs show up when you least expect it.


Any one want to go fossil hunting in the future????


Fossil Hunter Steve


----------



## R3d (Aug 17, 2007)

You’re right about that, too busy with work & family I hardly have time to anywhere
Fascinates me so much, I been looking to buy 6” teeth and frame it up on the wall, the last time I checked its cost around 1500 bucks for the good one.
I watched Discovery channel about fossil hunt, and Calvert Cliffs was one of the sites on the show.
I’ll be going Calvert Cliffs sometime in future for sure.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

R3d--Google up fossil sharks teeth, or megs. You will be suprised how much under $1500 will buy you, if you are willing to accept flaws. I personally know Steve Alter, and quite a few of the divers in the rivers of the Carolinas. Do your homework, you will find what you want for alot less. Breezy point beach is the best public beach one can go to for fossiling when it is open for sheer numbers of teeth. I have found many teeth in the 2-3 inch range there. Email me and I will you of other public honey spots. ITS JUST LIKE FISHING, GOT TO KNOW WHERE TO GO, AND BE THERE ON THE RIGHT DAY. Fishing and fossil hunting are very similar.

The Fossil Hunter


----------

